# Pre-Budget Petrol Tank Fill Up



## Lex Foutish (6 Apr 2009)

In anticipation of Doomsday (tomorrow), I just filled the Jilloppi with petrol. Best I found around Cork was 102.99c per litre in O'Flynn's Filling Station in Mayfield. No connection (with either! )


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2009)

Good one Lex!

I did this after the last budget, queued for ages, filled up before the 8c was added....only to find that petrol prices dropped within a few days!

Any chance it might happen again!


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Apr 2009)

I doubt it, Gipimann, judging by the way the global cost of oil has gone over the last week or so. Some economics expert on the radio during the week figured they'd up petrol by 20c per litre tomorrow!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Apr 2009)

Funny I filled my tank today as well.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

I plan on filling up my car today too, just in case!


----------



## sandrat (7 Apr 2009)

100.9 in topaz on mountmellick road portlaoise and 10c off per litre if you spend 50quid in eurospar beside it


----------



## demoivre (7 Apr 2009)

Still plenty of garages selling for under a euro per litre ( pumps.ie) if you're lucky enough to be close to one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Apr 2009)

demoivre said:


> Still plenty of garages selling for under a euro per litre ( pumps.ie) if you're lucky enough to be close to one.


 
Excellent link, Demoivre. Thanks.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Apr 2009)

I know we're only speculating but do such budget increases put up the price of home heating oil also or would that be more in line with diesel price increases?


----------



## Kine (7 Apr 2009)

ARGH, I have literally 2 litres of petrol left in my car, was going to fill it tonight...hope TESCO haven't applied it by then!


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

Kine said:


> I have literally 2 litres of petrol left in my car


 

My God, that's precise; about 2.05 worth of petrol in your tank? That's less than a lawnmower! Are you sure you'll reach the station to fill up? But I suppose you have the exact distance worked out too!


----------



## Kine (7 Apr 2009)

Car is parked approx 500m from TESCO  I'll push it if I have to!!!


----------



## sandrat (7 Apr 2009)

I paid the full tax on the car the other day too, was only gonna do 6 months but figured they'll put that up too so paid the full whack


----------



## gipimann (7 Apr 2009)

Kine, increases generally aren't implemented until midnight, so you've got a few hours to get pushing!!

Sandra, you're not the only person I've heard doing that....


----------



## Holtend82 (7 Apr 2009)

AT about 5.05pm today there will be a long wait for juice !!


----------



## dtlyn (7 Apr 2009)

There was a queue outside tesco last night, I assume for this reason. 

Do people not have anything better to be doing? There's probably two euro at stake. I'd pay double that not to have to sit in a queue for 30 mins.


----------



## Holtend82 (7 Apr 2009)

dtlyn said:


> I'd pay double that not to have to sit in a queue for 30 mins.


 
Your lucky you can afford to !!


----------



## mcaul (7 Apr 2009)

well - nothing added duty to petrol and just 5c on diesel.

petrol rpice may rise a little in the next couple of weeks, but the refined price of fuel has been relatively steady for the past few days so no major hikes on the horizon.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

Any diesel users top up before close today?


----------



## woodbine (7 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Any diesel users top up before close today?


 
nah, i was late leaving work, had a splitting headache and all i wanted to do was get home. the tank was over half full so i'd probably have saved €2.

if i had a bigger fuel tank that was empty then i probably would have made the effort.


----------

